# ماجستير في ماليزيا ببلاش



## الطب الحياتي (28 أبريل 2009)

عزيزي تجربتك كانت مع ماليزيا لكن ماليزيا افضل بلد لنا نحن العرب انا كذا زرت الجامعات الماليزية وخاصة جامعة الملاية التي فيها اختصاصنا وهذي السنة بدؤا بنظام الكورس والبحث والتكاليف قليلة وبلد جميل ممكن العيش فيه واللغة الدارجة الانكليزية اما هذي الدول المانيا وغيرها من الصعوبة الدخول اليها خاصة نحن العراقيين لكن هذه الجامعات اي اقصد الماليزية بدات تطلب شهادات التوفل بدرجات موازيو للجامعات الامريكية وبدات تطلب درجات معينة وفق نظام موجود حاليا لديهم هذا الكلام قبل شهر انا كنت في ماليزيا يعني جديد اما الجامعة الاخرى وهي التكنولوجية لكن المشكلة انها فقط بحث وتقريبا يكلف الدراسة والمعيشة في ماليزيا 15000$ واي سؤال انا مستعد للاجابة عليه بس انا لحد الان ما عارف ليه انتو ما تحبون الجامعات الكاليزية اريد السبب لو سمحتم حتى انها معترف بها بمنظمة اليونيسكو اي معترف بها عالميا


----------



## au.kh (8 مايو 2009)

بدّي أسألك في بهدول الجامعات الماليزية كورسات لأجهزة طبية جديدة و أديه بتكلف الطلعة لهنيك؟ 
مستنّي منّك الإجابة


----------

